# Accidentally frozen Sour Cream....what can I do?



## urmaniac13

Our tub of sour cream got pushed back into the coldest corner of the fridge, and got frozen. The texture all weirded out, water and solid separating... it just don't look very appetizing, it looks like.. well, sort of...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I would hate to throw it away as I am sure it has not gone bad, is there any way to salvage it? To bring back the smooth texture, or into some recipe that would disguise this altered texture?
Any input will be appreciated!! TIA!!


----------



## Brianschef

I freeze sour cream all the time, just pop it in the processor or blender and reblend it.  : )


----------



## urmaniac13

OH!!  Is it that easy?  Great... I gotta try that.  Thanks!  Can it be heated after that?  Not to cook for a long time but, like blending into warm sauce etc... will it hold its texture?  Well if not I can always use it for salad etc, but it will be nice to know...


----------



## jennyema

Sour cream is never quite the same after you thaw it , so you probably shouldn't do it on purpose (This explains why for you scientists) but you should be able to whisk it back together. The texture is off, so I wouldn't use it for a dip or a dressing, but it would be ok to cook with.

More info here


----------



## urmaniac13

Thanks Jenny for the informative link... I will do some experiment today as once frozen and thawed probably better used up quickly...
thanks for the help!!


----------



## corazon

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Our tub of sour cream got pushed back into the coldest corner of the fridge, and got frozen. The texture all weirded out, water and solid separating... it just don't look very appetizing, it looks like.. well, sort of...


 
Hijacking of the subject at hand but I like your sick dude.  Looks like my husband does today.


----------



## urmaniac13

Actually I pinched it from Shannon!! She is the original provider of this awesome icon!! Isn't it great?? 
I hope your hubby will feel better though!!


----------



## buckytom

lol, that puking smiley just gave me an idea. green sour cream to go on top of baked taters for next year's st. pat's day...


----------



## Barbara L

ewwwwwwwwwwwww Buckytom!  My mom colored the salt green one time.  It looked very strange on top of eggs, mashed potatoes, and baked potatoes with sour cream!

 Barbara


----------



## buckytom

cool idea barbara. i will have to do that sometime. i've had colored sugars for rimming international coffees (green - irish coffee, red - polish coffee, blue and yellow - swedish coffee, green and red - mexican and italian coffee, etc.), but never colored salt.


----------



## ronjohn55

buckytom said:
			
		

> red - polish coffee


 
That would be coffee made with potato vodka, right?

(Or rye vodka, that'd work too!)

As for the frozen sour cream, I agree. It should be fine, if the texture seems off, cook with it. 

Stroganoff, parikas, etc, etc...

John


----------



## buckytom

no wodka ronjohn. just coffee, krupnik (honey liquer), a polish almond liquor (can't remember the name), and whipped cream, in a red sugar rimmed glass, with a splash of grenadine over the whipped cream. it's a really great after dinner drink. try it sometime.

to get back to the topic, try blending the seperated sour cream with fresh grated horseradish root, for topping spuds, and as a condiment for steaks.


----------



## urmaniac13

buckytom said:
			
		

> lol, that puking smiley just gave me an idea. green sour cream to go on top of baked taters for next year's st. pat's day...


 
well I initially thought but it may work with avocado... you know how guacamole and sour cream go hand in hand together in such harmony??


----------

